# Partner is making me want to seperate



## johnt (Aug 30, 2012)

i have been with my partner for a year now. Before we got together, her friends used to say that she was into black guys. She didnt really say anything to me about this and i didnt have a problem with it. Throughout the relationship though, she has made me uncomfortable with comments (they are not sexual but are constant) 

Whenever a black guy is mentioned on tv or wherever she comments. I dont have a problem with her liking or getting with other races but why did she get with me if she was into other races?

Every time she does does this i want to end it with her. Has anyone else faced this issue, am i being paranoid?


----------

